# Black Pastel Pewter Royals



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi im trying to find a Black Pastel Pewter ive found 2 from diffrent breeders but they both look completly diffrent can anyone exsplain why .

here are the pics i found - 

1st pic from the reptile room









2nd pic from john berry reptiles









i really like the last pic but is it really a BPP or somthing else ?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

The second pic looks to be fresh out of the egg, and a bit soggy


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

hogboy said:


> The second pic looks to be fresh out of the egg, and a bit soggy


so thet could both be BPP and the first is an sub adult and second is a hatchling. ans so the first is the coulour it will turn when fully grown


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

the top one looks a bit like the same morph laura was selling? i think havnt seen a pic of it for a while though


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I think Laura's was a Cinny pastel.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

hogboy said:


> I think Laura's was a Cinny pastel.


yeh laura has a cinny.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

look the same to me :lol2:


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

The top ones just an older animal, the bottom one is fresh out the egg.

John Berry wouldn't call something anything it wasnt.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

so when its an adult it loses it silver colour


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Alot of the morphs loose their colour to varying degrees when they get older.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> Alot of the morphs loose their colour to varying degrees when they get older.


arhhh was going to get one but lost intrest now i thought it would be silver colour all its life.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I would love a royal spider .. but with albino background.. I know it doesnt exist but it would be beautiful... white with black spider markings


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

sparkle said:


> I would love a royal spider .. but with albino background.. I know it doesnt exist but it would be beautiful... white with black spider markings


sounds very nice give it a few years and somone will have probaly breed them and they will likely cost a few grand.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If there was a royal that stayed that silver as an adult I might actually be tempted to get one, and they are my least favourite snake too


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

and i bet it cost mega thousands too? lol


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

voodoo dave said:


> sounds very nice give it a few years and somone will have probaly breed them and they will likely cost a few grand.


 
hmm maybe it could be called a spider-pie...


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

: victory:


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

whar kinda royal is that ?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

OH MY OH MY casey... YES PLEASE.... and i dont often say please LOL

can you imagine how cool that would be


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Your 1st pic is a cinnamon and the second a pewter, with the silver eyes.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

talltom69 said:


> Your 1st pic is a cinnamon and the second a pewter, with the silver eyes.


tom i looked again on the site and the 1st snake is a black pastel pewter ive been told there the same snake just hatchling and sub adult


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Can anyone find and post a picture of an adult black pastel pewter please


----------

